# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Морская Авиация Су-33, и Адмирал Кузнецов

## Драган

Привет, мои друзья,

Может кто-нибудь помочь мне и сказать, что это? и присмотритесь к нему, я хочу сделать это для моей модели диорамы. Спасибо.

----------


## cobra_73

> Привет, мои друзья,
> 
> Может кто-нибудь помочь мне и сказать, что это? и присмотритесь к нему, я хочу сделать это для моей модели диорамы. Спасибо.


А походу узлы для швартовки ЛА...

----------


## Nazar

> А походу узлы для швартовки ЛА...


Это фонари

----------


## cobra_73

> Это фонари


Блин точно. Разметка световая!

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, спасибо вам, мои братья, кто-нибудь может помочь мне поближе познакомиться с фотографией, потому что я хочу сделать это для своей диорамы. Мне нужно посмотреть, как это выглядит. Чтобы увидеть детали.

----------


## OKA

> Хорошо, спасибо вам, мои братья, кто-нибудь может помочь мне поближе познакомиться с фотографией, потому что я хочу сделать это для своей диорамы. Мне нужно посмотреть, как это выглядит. Чтобы увидеть детали.


А в каком масштабе "диорама" ?

Ведь модели "Кузнецова" выпускаются только в 700-х и в 350-м) 

Даже узлы складывания крыльев не получится обозначить толком))

----------


## Red307

> А в каком масштабе "диорама" ?
> 
> Ведь модели "Кузнецова" выпускаются только в 700-х и в 350-м) 
> 
> Даже узлы складывания крыльев не получится обозначить толком))


Судя по предыдущим моделям, Драган - товарищ рукастый. Не думаю, что для него будет проблемой воссоздать часть палубы. Целый Кузнецов в 72м и тем более 48м вряд ли поместится в комнате.

----------


## OKA

Встречалось нечто подобное :

http://scalemodels.ru/articles/8022-...-kuznecov.html

----------


## cobra_73

> А в каком масштабе "диорама" ?
> 
> Ведь модели "Кузнецова" выпускаются только в 700-х и в 350-м) 
> 
> Даже узлы складывания крыльев не получится обозначить толком))



Вангую будет в 1/200 в бумаге.

----------


## Драган

Я делаю часть палубы в масштабе 1/48 с моделью Су-33 и всем наземным экипажем и оборудованием. Это главная причина, почему мне нужно поближе, чтобы увидеть эту деталь

----------


## OKA

> Я делаю часть палубы в масштабе 1/48 с моделью Су-33 и всем наземным экипажем и оборудованием. ..



http://scalemodels.ru/articles/8022-...-kuznecov.html

Обзорчик :

http://globaltao.com/obzory-korobok/...-kuznecov.html

Ещё :

https://igor113.livejournal.com/27473.html

----------


## Драган

Конечно, просто чтобы найти фото. Я не могу поверить, что люди делали так много фотографий «Адмирала Кузнецова», но никто не делал фотографии важных деталей для моделистов.

----------


## cobra_73

Ну у корабелов то иные масштабы, где такие детали попросту исчезают

----------


## OKA

> Конечно, просто чтобы найти фото. ..


Можно ознакомиться )) :

ТАВКР проекта 11435 "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" (1/226) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## Драган

> Можно ознакомиться )) :
> 
> ТАВКР проекта 11435 "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" (1/226) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


Спасибо, мой друг, я проверил здесь, и нет ни одной фотографии, где я мог бы увидеть эту деталь ...

----------


## Драган

Ну это все...?

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, последняя тема для меня о моем интересном, авиации для моих модельных комплектов. Я делаю модельный комплект Су-33 из сирийской кампании. И я хочу представить его с периода после ноября 16-го. 15 ноября я видел, что они выполняли полеты в миссиях, вооруженных 2xP-27 + 2xP73. Интересно, после 16 ноября у них там были какие-либо воздушные патрульные миссии или только бомбардировочные. Потому что мне нравится, что в моей модели есть только ракеты воздух-воздух. И я видел на одном производителе наклеек для маркировки комплектов моделей для самолетов из той кампании. Там была наклейка с косаткой, под ней были помечены метки миссий, нарисованные в виде маленьких красных звезд на фюзеляже возле кабины, она представляет количество миссий. , Кто-нибудь знает, когда были нарисованы эти киты и звезды, когда самолет был на Сирии или когда он вернулся домой? Потому что я хочу представить свой модельный комплект, когда самолеты находились там на миссиях над Сирией во время патрульного полета, если они вообще были? Спасибо.

----------


## Red307

> Хорошо, последняя тема для меня о моем интересном, авиации для моих модельных комплектов. Я делаю модельный комплект Су-33 из сирийской кампании. И я хочу представить его с периода после ноября 16-го. 15 ноября я видел, что они выполняли полеты в миссиях, вооруженных 2xP-27 + 2xP73. Интересно, после 16 ноября у них там были какие-либо воздушные патрульные миссии или только бомбардировочные. Потому что мне нравится, что в моей модели есть только ракеты воздух-воздух. И я видел на одном производителе наклеек для маркировки комплектов моделей для самолетов из той кампании. Там была наклейка с косаткой, под ней были помечены метки миссий, нарисованные в виде маленьких красных звезд на фюзеляже возле кабины, она представляет количество миссий. , Кто-нибудь знает, когда были нарисованы эти киты и звезды, когда самолет был на Сирии или когда он вернулся домой? Потому что я хочу представить свой модельный комплект, когда самолеты находились там на миссиях над Сирией во время патрульного полета, если они вообще были? Спасибо.


Обычно производители декалей подписывают какому периоду соответствует изображённый борт.

----------


## Антон

> Хорошо, последняя тема для меня о моем интересном, авиации для моих модельных комплектов. Я делаю модельный комплект Су-33 из сирийской кампании. И я хочу представить его с периода после ноября 16-го. 15 ноября я видел, что они выполняли полеты в миссиях, вооруженных 2xP-27 + 2xP73. Интересно, после 16 ноября у них там были какие-либо воздушные патрульные миссии или только бомбардировочные. Потому что мне нравится, что в моей модели есть только ракеты воздух-воздух. И я видел на одном производителе наклеек для маркировки комплектов моделей для самолетов из той кампании. Там была наклейка с косаткой, под ней были помечены метки миссий, нарисованные в виде маленьких красных звезд на фюзеляже возле кабины, она представляет количество миссий. , Кто-нибудь знает, когда были нарисованы эти киты и звезды, когда самолет был на Сирии или когда он вернулся домой? Потому что я хочу представить свой модельный комплект, когда самолеты находились там на миссиях над Сирией во время патрульного полета, если они вообще были? Спасибо.


Касатка и звезды были нарисованы во время возвращения Кузнецова. 1 звезда = 10 боевых вылетов. Стандартная боевая нагрузка Су-33 в Сирии: 4 ФАБ/РБК-500 + 2 Р-73 + РЭБ

----------


## cobra_73

Разве 4 ФАБ? Видел только с парой пятисоток фото.

----------


## Антон

> Разве 4 ФАБ? Видел только с парой пятисоток фото.


Были фотки с 4-мя над Идлибом

----------


## cobra_73

Точно?
На подмоторных пилонах и между движками?

----------


## Red307

И РБК-500 "их там нет"))

----------


## Антон

> Точно?
> На подмоторных пилонах и между движками?


Да. Сходу не нашел фотки,но точно помню что были.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Точно?
> На подмоторных пилонах и между движками?


Да, на точках 1, 2, 9, 10

----------


## Драган

И я хочу представить его с периода после ноября 16-го. 15 ноября я видел, что они выполняли полеты в миссиях, вооруженных 2xP-27 + 2xP73. Интересно, после 16 ноября у них там были какие-либо воздушные патрульные миссии или только бомбардировочные. Потому что мне нравится, что в моей модели есть только ракеты воздух-воздух.

----------


## Драган

Была ли какая-то миссия, когда Су-33, находясь в дислокации в Сирии, нес только ракеты воздух-воздух? 2xP-27 + 2xP73? Любая патрульная миссия ... любой вид полета в воздух, миссия чистого воздушного истребителя?

----------


## AndyK

> И я хочу представить его с периода после ноября 16-го. 15 ноября я видел, что они выполняли полеты в миссиях, вооруженных 2xP-27 + 2xP73


А чем так 16 ноября примечательно? Какая разница - до, после  :Rolleyes:  Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но с дотошностью явный перебор...

----------


## cobra_73

Дежурный борт в интересах ПВО пойдет?
Летали не летали в этот момент вопрос не ко мне. 
(Верхние 3 фото вроде как с сирийского похода, нижние сомнительно, но!!!)




*******

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, большое спасибо.

----------


## OKA

Систершип :




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1899068.html

----------


## Драган

Привет, мои братья,

1.) У кого-нибудь есть фотографии Су-33 номер красный 71? Я хотел бы собрать модельный комплект этого самолета. Я ищу фотографии, когда это было в сирийской кампании, во время или после. Спасибо.

2.) Я нашел некоторые интересные различия между панелями в области ниже кабины. Может кто-то помочь, с фотографией самолета красного 71, как выглядит эта деталь, и объяснить, почему это так.

Я показываю вам здесь на этой фотографии эти отличия. Так что мне интересно, как эта панель выглядит на красном 71.Красный 71 также интересен. Особенно, что я ищу его левые боковые детали воздухозаборника, он нарисовал маркировку "длинного круиза"? У кого-нибудь есть такая деталь про красный 71?

----------


## Red307

Вспомнил старый разговор...





> Да нормальная у 33 расшивка. Сравни, Звезда - Хася - Труп
> Вложение 98892
> чем тебе пластик-то не угодил?


Хасевский Су-35



Трамп (не президент), собранный много лет назад.



Звезду стыдно показывать... (Конечно накосячил)




У звезды расшивка и так неглубокая (постоянно требует восстановления), ещё и замыливается от нескольких слоев краски/лака, смывка в ней не держится.  Сама расшивка неравномерна по глубине.. Клеп отсутствует в принципе. Смотрибельность звёзды сильно проигрывает.

В итоге вынужден согласиться с господином модератором. Звезда не мировой уровень.

Надеюсь GWH когда-нибудь выпустит 30СМ

----------

